# New 'tiel Mom needs advice



## Carrie444 (Oct 8, 2014)

I am glad I found this site! I have a new little male, Petey. He is 11 months old and we brought him home about 10 days ago. We have two hens who live in another cage in my sons room. The hens were sweet as could be from the moment they came home. My little Petey pecks at me and hisses. I realize this is because it's a brand new home, new cage, new smells, new people, etc. He will let me pick him up, so I take him out 3 times a day for about 30 minutes and let him sit on my shoulder or my chest. Sometimes he lets his guard down and lets me pet him, but usually he hisses at me and tries to bite.
My intuition is that this will pass as long as I can be patient. The GOOD NEWS (I think) is that this morning when I got up, I said my usual "Good morning sweet Petey" etc., then went in to take a shower. Out of nowhere he started chattering and let out a few whistles, even a wolf call and I have NO IDEA where he might have learned that. I assume this is a good sign.
I cannot whistle to save my life. I realize I've crammed a lot of info here, but can anyone explain to me what might be going on with him and what I can do to help him feel happier and to help us bond? ALSO, what is best for "food bribery?"
I just adore him. 
UPDATE: Last night while I was holding him we heard a dog bark outside and Petey screeched so loud my ears were ringing. I tried to comfort him with a quiet "shhhhh." Guess what? He TOTALLY calmed down. He let me pet him. It seems he LOVES that sound. HOW in the world did he ever learnd that? I am thinking it's all going to be "trial and error" with this adorable one. Would love ANY advice y'all can give. Thanks.:grey tiel:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. To me, it actually sounds like your little guy is doing great for only being there 10 days. As you know, patience is key. Each tiel is different, so just try to work at his pace. Millet spray is usually a good food bribery treat for tiels.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi and welcome! He sounds so sweet. He already found out that you are a source of comfort and scratches! I would use millet as a reward, and really reinforce stepping up. Just so he gets really used to your hands and responding when you want him to. Just break off a little at a time. He sounds like he's doing great already though!


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

To answer the "where could he have learned this from" chances are his previous home.


----------



## Carrie444 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks y'all. It's encouraging to hear that you think he's doing well. He has never been in anyone else's home before. Just with his buddies at our awesome local bird store who hand raise their babies and know more than most vets I'd bet.
Last night we brought him out and brought out the hens also. We put some crushed up crackers and some cilantro on a plate and put all three of the birds on the table to see how they would get along.
There was some hissing and pecking, but within 1/2 hour they were fine. One of the hens was particularly happy to see Petey. The other hen, Marty, is so bonded on to my son that I wonder if she'll ever even want a bird-mate.
Good news is, that when a dog barked, or something startled my Petey, he ran over to me and climbed up my sweater and snuggled into my neck and chin as closed as he could, so I know he trusts me to take care of him. YAY!


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

well he has had interaction with other birds and humans in the bird store so it's not like there was no possible way for him to learn these things.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh he sounds like a sweety!


----------



## Carrie444 (Oct 8, 2014)

Yep Colorguarder, you're right. It is quite possible that everyone who went past that little pen did the wolf whistle thing. I'm just pleased he learned it. This weekend I had him out, just holding him and letting him walk around a little and I put on Youtube and let him listen to some singing cockatiels. He really likes that. I can tell he is paying attention. ALSO, he has never sung and spoken to me the way he did when my husband was in the room talking on his phone. I heard him from downstairs.....this bird is really a surprise all the time!


----------



## Carrie444 (Oct 8, 2014)

And yes, he is a major sweetie. When he forgets that he is supposed to hiss and peck, he is a lovebug.


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Ha! I love it when Coyote suddenly remembers that he's taken a big No Scritches life choice and acts all tough for a second. Then he gives back in and lowers his head for more scritching. So goofy these birds are!


----------

